# Greetings



## Willb61 (Oct 25, 2016)

Greetings Brothers. My name is Bro. William Blakely hailing from Prince Hall Holding Lodge #300 Oklahoma Grand Jurisdiction PHA. Born and Raised in Pride of Giessen Lodge #63 Washington Grand Jurisdiction PHA in Germany. Dimited into Oklahoma while stationed in Korea. Residing in Georgia now but maintaining Oklahoma membership.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Oct 25, 2016)

Were you stationed in Giessen?  I was from 03-06 with the 527th MP CO


----------



## Willb61 (Oct 25, 2016)

Ripcord22A said:


> Were you stationed in Giessen?  I was from 03-06 with the 527th MP CO


I was in at a remote site Herborn-Seilbach. It's about 30k south. I was there from 83-87. Long time ago, Lol!!.

Sent from my SM-G920V using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Elexir (Oct 26, 2016)

Greetings Brother


----------



## Willb61 (Oct 26, 2016)

Elexir said:


> Greetings Brother


Greetings!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 26, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## Willb61 (Oct 26, 2016)

Warrior1256 said:


> Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


Greetings my Brother and thank you.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 27, 2016)

Welcome to the site and thank you for serving!


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 27, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## Willb61 (Oct 27, 2016)

Blake Bowden said:


> Welcome to the site and thank you for serving!


Thank you so much my Brother 

Sent from my SM-G920V using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Willb61 (Oct 27, 2016)

Brother JC said:


> Welcome!


Thanks!


----------



## KSigMason (Oct 28, 2016)

Greetings and welcome.


----------



## Willb61 (Oct 28, 2016)

KSigMason said:


> Greetings and welcome.


Thank you!!


----------

